# Getting a whole new shop



## sprucegum (Jan 8, 2016)

Well my ship is about to come in. I purchased my third ever power ball ticket yesterday so I am thinking the third time will be the winner. 
Planning on everything state of the art, some of the stuff I am going to have has not even been invented yet. Those items will likely come as proto types from my Wood Barter research and development team working out of our new multi million dollar facility to be located on a private island in the Caribbean . Don't panic if it is not near your hometown because all members will have free use of one of our new private jets.
What a freaking letdown it is going to be when I check the numbers Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2016)

Keep thinking positive! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> Don't panic if it is not near your hometown because all members will have free use of one of our new private jets.



We should have a minimum post count to be eligible, and they need to have an avatar. It's a small price to pay, but it will eliminate the riff raff, and maybe even @Tclem .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2016)

@Tclem wouldn't be able to find the airport out there in the sticks, although you will need a coffee runner......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> We should have a minimum post count to be eligible, and they need to have an avatar. It's a small price to pay, but it will eliminate the riff raff, and maybe even @Tclem .


Not funny at all. JACK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Tclem wouldn't be able to find the airport out there in the sticks, although you will need a coffee runner......


Hahahah im working at a small one right now. 2 crop dusters. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 8, 2016)

Is it in the budget to swing a northern facility also? Some of us can't handle the heat. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 8, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Is it in the budget to swing a northern facility also? Some of us can't handle the heat. Thanks!


Sure we will build it on skis and put it in the middle of a frozen lake in Michigan every winter.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, it's now up to 800 million so that probably puts the northern shop back on the drawing board . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 8, 2016)

The thing that really gives me a chuckle are the people who buy handfuls of tickets thinking that they have a much better chance of winning. Not being a mathematician I don't know how much each additional ticket increases your odds but I am guessing someone with a thousand tickets stands a better chance of loosing 2 grand than they do of winning 800 million. I guess if the jackpot gets big enough you could buy all of the possible combinations and still make money provided the pot did not get split too many ways. I guess for me $2 is all I want to invest and I had to give up my morning cup of joe at the local gas & go to justify that.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2016)

I figure my chances are about the same as anybodies and I have never bought a ticket...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, I look at it more as a voluntary taxation with an extremely small chance of early retirement :) At least the funds that go back to the state are usually used for something good.

The odds are 1 in 292.2 million. The difference between 1/292.2M and 10/292.2M are exceedingly small :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 8, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> The thing that really gives me a chuckle are the people who buy handfuls of tickets thinking that they have a much better chance of winning. Not being a mathematician I don't know how much each additional ticket increases your odds but I am guessing someone with a thousand tickets stands a better chance of loosing 2 grand than they do of winning 800 million. I guess if the jackpot gets big enough you could buy all of the possible combinations and still make money provided the pot did not get split too many ways. I guess for me $2 is all I want to invest and I had to give up my morning cup of joe at the local gas & go to justify that.


I read something somewhere that a guy did his masters thesis on the lottery. Said you'd have to buy $30k in tickets to give yourself favorable odds to recoup more than you spent.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Yeah, I look at it more as a voluntary taxation with an extremely small chance of early retirement :) At least the funds that go back to the state are usually used for something good.
> 
> The odds are 1 in 292.2 million. The difference between 1/292.2M and 10/292.2M are exceedingly small :)



Yes our state sends it down the same rat hole as the rest of the money they collect. it is NEVER enough.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2016)

Dave this is a great idea and wonderful precedent to set for all WoodBites who plan to win. FYI I do offer free financial management services - just hit the donate button for an occasional 100K site support . . . 



gman2431 said:


> Is it in the budget to swing a northern facility also? Some of us can't handle the heat. Thanks!



Wussy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 8, 2016)

Kevin's financial planning service motto "give me all of your money and you will never have to worry about it again"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 8, 2016)

If I win I'm going to buy a couple shiploads of Koa and put it all in a pile and taunt @Kevin with pictures every day.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2016)

Not even a $4 win, but the good news is it looks like no one hit the jackpot so when I win next week I will have enough buy my own country.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2016)

I won $4!!!!
Wooohooo!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2016)

erik s said:


> I am selling ticket memorabilia. 3 framed tickets (frame is wood of your choice) $50 plus usps med. flat rate shipping.


You need to move this post to woodworkers finished items for sale and you also need a picture, I would go with a full size image as kevin feels that increases sales .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I won $4!!!!
> Wooohooo!!!


Your just saying that to make me feel jealous.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

